# More than one million new coronavirus cases in three days....



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2020)

The world recorded the highest total ever in such short span, a reflection of resurgences in Europe and the U.S. and uninterrupted outbreaks in India, Brazil and other countries.​

The number of new cases is growing faster than ever worldwide, according to a Times database.​

The second wave in Europe has dimmed hopes of a rebound from the economic catastrophe delivered by the pandemic. The European Central Bank’s chief economist cautioned that the 19 countries of the eurozone might not recover until 2022.....read on....

(anyone still believe these numbers are innaccurate due to tests not being accurate?)​


----------



## Susanep (Oct 17, 2020)

I just pray it will stop.
Susanep


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 17, 2020)

We are now seeing the result of people's stupidity of a couple of weeks back. Why do so many think the precautions don't apply to them?


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 17, 2020)

It's a damn shame. I for one am gettin mighty sick of the masks and whatnot. But I sure would like this thing to be over. I got a gal I'd like to take dancin but we can't go nowhere.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 17, 2020)

People have short memories, and/or think it won't happen to them.  The reality is....we are months away from having sufficient numbers of people vaccinated to drive the numbers down, and with Winter coming, the indoor activities will be increasing.  There is a real possibility that the numbers will increase, worldwide, beyond what we have seen so far.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2020)

On top of that, we are all experiencing quarantine fatigue. Everybody is sick of being cooped up, the lack of socialization and normal activities, etc. We are social animals, and not meant to live like this.

As I've said before, most of us are in a pretty luxurious "prison," but it's still no fun. And people are getting more casual and reckless about taking chances, feeling "enough already!"

And that's what the virus is waiting for. It's a very opportunistic infection.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 18, 2020)

Just yesterday one of the staff at the school where my daughter teaches was diagnosed with the covid. My daughter went to get tested today. Now I am a nerveous wreck. My daughter always wears a mask and is very cautious. Because she is an RN she knows how careful she has to be. I wish everyone knew how to protect themselves and others too.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Just yesterday one of the staff at the school where my daughter teaches was diagnosed with the covid. My daughter went to get tested today. Now I am a nerveous wreck. My daughter always wears a mask and is very cautious. Because she is an RN she knows how careful she has to be. I wish everyone knew how to protect themselves and others too.


Hoping for the best, Sassy.  Please let us know.


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 18, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Just yesterday one of the staff at the school where my daughter teaches was diagnosed with the covid. My daughter went to get tested today. Now I am a nerveous wreck. My daughter always wears a mask and is very cautious. Because she is an RN she knows how careful she has to be. I wish everyone knew how to protect themselves and others too.


They know. They just make a conscious not to.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2020)

I agree.  Not wearing masks doesn't usually mean people don't know how to protect themselves and others. I mean, how hard is it to put on a mask?


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 18, 2020)

They just don't want to because it's uncomfortable. Maybe later on if we have to wear these long enough they'll get used it and it won't be such a bother.


----------

